# BlobFest 2008



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

We had a blast last year but unfortunately I am going to miss it this year............I would love to see Creature and The Tingler in the theater! 
_____________________________ 

Friday, July 11 

7:00 pm- Running Out Re-enactment Revelry featuring the Tin Foil Hat Competition, The Scream Contest, The “Shorty” Short Film Awards, an appearance by the winner of the Steve McQueen lookalike contest and of course, the Running Out. Music will be provided by the Neanderthals – the band that time forgot – with Eddie Angel from Los Straitjackets. 

9:00 pm- The Blob Ball- The Steel City Coffeehouse hosts a 50s themed dance with music provided by the Rivers Rockabilly Trio. For tickets and more information, click here. 

Saturday, July 12 

11:30 am- Street Fair opens. 
12:00 pm- Fire Extinguisher Parade, Bridge Street in front of theater 
12:15 pm- Costume Contest, Bridge Street in front of theater. Contestants should arrive by 11:30 to register. 
1:00 pm- 50th Anniversary Commemoration- Colonial Theatre, Admission wristband required 
2:00 pm- The Blob screening, Admission wristband required 
3:30 pm- Creature From The Black Lagoon screening, Admission wristband required 
5:00 pm- The Blob screening, Admission wristband required 
6:30 pm- Shorty Award Winners Screening (Time permitting) 
8:00 pm- Ghoul-A-Go-Go followed by The Blob screening, Admission wristband required 
10:30 pm- The Tingler screening, Admission wristband required 


Sunday, July 13 

10:00 am- Self-Guided Location Tour. Downloadable maps and directions (coming soon) from the Colonial Theatre’s website lead you on a tour of many of the locations used during the filming of The Blob. 

11:00 am – 2:00 pm- Historic Yellow Springs Tour. From 1952 to 1974, Yellow Springs was the home of Good News Productions, the film studio where Shorty Yeaworth created The Blob. 

2:00 pm- An American Rebel screening. Screening of Richard Martin’s Steve McQueen documentary. 


BlobFest | The Colonial Theatre 

BlobFest 2008 Schedule


----------

